# That little bugger



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

So, the Mrs. and I are on the sofa and Kian is invited to come on up and watch a bit of TV with us before bed.
Well he is trying to get comfy but can't so he gets off and lies on the floor. He jumps back up tries again, lasts 1 minute and jumps back off. 
Well, I get up to the kitchen to get a glass of water. The second I get up he climbs up on to the sofa and steals my spot 
Not fair, that's the humans sofa not the V.'s sofa....




I think I will have to buy a bigger sofa ;D


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah I know. My wife came into the lounge the other night and there was no room for her. Her seat had been taken by the V! A couple of nights earlier we lost the V. We were sitting watching the TV and realised that she had disappeared out of the room. When we went looking we found she had managed to climb into one of the kids beds and they were both sleeping soundly!


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't allow mine on the sofa at all!! Mainly, because its cream in colour but also because dogs tend to get rather territorial about sofas and beds so I just kept him off them in the first place!


----------



## john_wi (Mar 3, 2009)

ha, mine seems to love to steal your spot on the couch. I just move him and he will re-settle...usually on my lap. 60 pound lap dog


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

i REALLY THINK THE WHOLE CHOICE OF LETTING THEM ON THE FURNITURE THING IS A PERSONAL OR PHILOSPHICAL ONE PERHAPS. BETTER TO TRAIN THEM TO BE INVITED - IF LETTING THEM. CAN EVEN TRAIN THEM TO BE ALLOWED ONLY ON ONE IR TWO PARTICULAR PIECE(S). MY CHILDHOOD V WAS NEVER ALLOWED ON FURNITURE. BUT I'M 42 NOW AND GUESS WHAT??  MARION GOFFMAN HAS A GOOD TAKE ON IT FOR ANYONE WHO HAS HER BOOK. SOMETHING LIKE "...THE BEST WAY TO DEAL WITH YOUR V ON THE FURNITURE IS TO JUST LET THEM..." OR SOMETHING TO THAT EFFECT. MUST LOOK IT UP!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

The V knows I am a sucker. All she has to do is walk up and lay her head on my lap and she knows I am eventually going to cave in and let he climb up on my lap. But she only gets to sit on the furniture when she is invited otherwise she has her place on a mat.


----------



## john_wi (Mar 3, 2009)

my furniture consists of two new chairs and an older couch.
He was never allowed on the chairs but the couch is pretty much his. I put a blanket on one end of the couch and he will usually go lay there when he is ignored. Once someone sits down he will go right to their lap. It doesn't matter who it is. I will invite him onto a chair if I am sitting in it, but that is only with me there. He seems to know that he is not allowed otherwise. Regardless of how uncomfortable he must be, He will sit in my lap (60 pound lap dog) until I kick him off.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

How can you turn that face down when he's resting it on your lap or the couch that you're sitting on. Our V does the same thing...up, down, up , down...trying to find a cool spot or leaning against one of us. I agree that it is personal preference as to having a dog on furniture or not, but they are adorable, until you start getting hot and uncomfortable because they're on or against you... ;D


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

we have a couch love seat and chair. they do there thing until they need to be near me or i call one over most of the time its just one or the other.then there are those times when its family snuggle time when i have two of them on my lap in the chair.picture perfect moment. ;D


----------



## Ruby (Oct 15, 2009)

Ruby is always on the sofa!! Mostly I think its more that she feels at least one part of her has to be touching at least one part of me!! 
When I read V's were sometimes described as velcro dogs it was spot on! and as soon as my hubby gets up for work she gets straight into my bed, under the covers sometimes with her head on my pillow or if I'm really lucky I get her head over neck....drool and all!!!! lol, I love it, hubby's not too keen on it though........ ;D


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter loves to jump up in my seat when I leave it. We try to keep him off the furniture but he looks so darned good on it, it's hard.

Sometimes we can't even see him on it. ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL...awesome, he looks like a big dude....and comfy.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Tizane likes to hang out on the sofa too. It's funny when she's by herself she curls up in a little ball. But if someone else wants to sit on the couch, she stretches out so that she takes up the whole couch. We used to be able to fit three adults on that couch...now it's one eight month old Vizsla!


----------

